# New Boat Is Here !!



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Well after many days climbing in and out of every Model and Make known to man I finally settled in on my new boat. My fishing partner had the final say of course. Hope to get the electronics and trolling motor ordered and installed this week and get ready to see if I can still catch a White Bass. I am leaning toward the Minn Kota Ulterra and Lowrance Elite 12 Ti. What you guys and gals think??


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Wow, that's nice! Congratulations sir.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I got one, you will love it even more on the water.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Beautiful whsalum and the boat looks great too!!!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Northern fisherman said:


> Beautiful whsalum and the boat looks great too!!!


 Thank ya sir :doowapsta


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

nice rig


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes, indeed! Very nice, sir!


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow,What's not to like.That's the ticket it will be a lot more dry crossing the chop. What is it a21'. I have heard nothing but good things about those Kenner frontier. Good luck.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow! I am jealous. You need to have it painted in camouflage to ward off the rest of us potlickers.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Chunknwind said:


> Wow,What's not to like.That's the ticket it will be a lot more dry crossing the chop. What is it a21'. I have heard nothing but good things about those Kenner frontier. Good luck.


 Yes sir it's the 2104. I have a good friend who has fished out of one for 7 or 8 years and loves it, solid as a rock and very dry.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

GaryI said:


> Wow! I am jealous. You need to have it painted in camouflage to ward off the rest of us potlickers.


 I'm going to leave it Ivory where I can sneak up on you and Lone Wolf :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Billy your bass boat was nice, but this one is great!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Terrific boat, especially for LL!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow... good choices all around. Kenner has come a long way, from the older units! That's so nice you won't want to get it dirty. lol Congratulations!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful for sure, beware white bass!now you can get out of Kickapoo when the wind picks up. Congrats


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Looks like a 3/4" pin seat base on front deck, are there any in back?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice all around choice. Yall will love it. Will it ever swim saltwater? Go big on whatever options/equip you don't want to say I knew I should have. Cya out there soon if I ever get my cabin finished!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That does look like a great boat!!!


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sweet....you will like the lower maintenance of the white hull too.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Very nice Bill, I'll keep an eye out for it cruising up the creek


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

That's an awesome rig !!!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Cannot go wrong with a Kenner Boat,congrats


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome ride Billy!!!! Looking forward to some great fishing reports.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations Bill. I'm sure y'all will love it. I'll be looking for it around the usual haunts in a few weeks. 

Looking forward to seeing y'all around!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

nice rig for sure.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow! Very very nice. It's a great boat! You are going to love this boat. It's going to be great! A very very good boat. (Sorry folks, a little political levity). But I do like the boat.


----------



## Rangerharley1959 (Jul 5, 2013)

very nice Boat , Ready for some good fishing reports.


----------



## kris_tx (May 24, 2004)

Nice rig


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great boat.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Looks like a 3/4" pin seat base on front deck, are there any in back?


They installed one in the back Donald and one in the front.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

lookin good.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

housewolf said:


> Congratulations Bill. I'm sure y'all will love it. I'll be looking for it around the usual haunts in a few weeks.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing y'all around!


dang it housewolf I called you lone wolf in an earlier post


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't now about that. It's 2 nice for WB fishing.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I would say you hit a homerun , nice all the way around!


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

whsalum said:


> dang it housewolf I called you lone wolf in an earlier post


Well, if you forget while "sneaking up" on me. There is a small sticker on the port side of my stern that looks like my avatar


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

housewolf said:


> Well, if you forget while "sneaking up" on me. There is a small sticker on the port side of my stern that looks like my avatar


 I have your boat memorized LOL


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Very nice boat. Is that a 21' with a 150 suzuki 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Awesome boat. Looks like a fish catching machine.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

FishNJeremy said:


> Very nice boat. Is that a 21' with a 150 suzuki
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 21'4" with a 175 hp Suzuki


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

whsalum said:


> It's 21'4" with a 175 hp Suzuki


You already have it propped correctly?
The gearing of that motor lets you turn a big prop, 16" diameter.
My engine is about 7 years old now, but a Power Tech LFS3 works great.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, you've finally got a center console. That is one fine ride Mr Billy.
I remember running into you at the Kickapoo ramp when I was running the engine on my 22' Pathfinder. You told me then that a center console would be your next purchase. Glad to see you have it now and you will really enjoy the comfort and ease of moving around in that ride. Beautiful boat!
Now, after you get it rigged out the way you want it, you can take me out and show me how to catch those White Bass. See, I'm not too proud to beg.
Enjoy it Sir.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Zuk*

My best bud got a Zuk175..Its age I do not know .But it was the first of the Big block series and he ordered it before they hit market..Prolly 10y ago..Gets lots of use 95% salt water and trouble free..Did the Beauty and the Pup come with it....Congrats and Enjoy


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

DJ77360 said:


> Well, you've finally got a center console. That is one fine ride Mr Billy.
> I remember running into you at the Kickapoo ramp when I was running the engine on my 22' Pathfinder. You told me then that a center console would be your next purchase. Glad to see you have it now and you will really enjoy the comfort and ease of moving around in that ride. Beautiful boat!
> Now, after you get it rigged out the way you want it, you can take me out and show me how to catch those White Bass. See, I'm not too proud to beg.
> Enjoy it Sir.


 You are more than welcome to come go with me when they get back to the lake Dennis, I'd enjoy the company.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

cva34 said:


> My best bud got a Zuk175..Its age I do not know .But it was the first of the Big block series and he ordered it before they hit market..Prolly 10y ago..Gets lots of use 95% salt water and trouble free..Did the Beauty and the Pup come with it....Congrats and Enjoy


Got the pup as a rescue several years ago, the beauty I've had 41 years :smile::smile:


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow! Beauty all around.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

sweet boat. I fished out of one a few years back, it ate up the chop and was a pretty dry ride. Definitely felt safe on that Frontier


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

What are you seeing with the 175 zuk? I have the 200hp Iline Yamaha 54mph @ 5800 RPM


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Profish00 said:


> What are you seeing with the 175 zuk? I have the 200hp Iline Yamaha 54mph @ 5800 RPM


Just picked it up late last week and got the title work etc. completed. I hope to start breaking it in this week. I have been told to expect 52mph with 4 adults and tackle.


----------



## sm000 (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow...what a boat! Congrats whsalum. Good things come good people.


----------

